# Bradley Electric Smoker



## cjay (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Friends, I am happy to join you all, looking forward to insight and advice on perfecting this great art of outdoor cooking.

I live in Northern NJ but do smoke through out the year, weather allowing! I have a Weber Smoky Mountain, Weber Kettle and just picked up a Bradley Electric. Smoked a few 9lb Brisketts with homemade dry rub and BBQ sauce. Served it at a Pool party we had on Memorial Day, and I was hooked. So were all of my 30 guests! So here I am wanting to try new ideas.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 8, 2013)

to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 40,000 members and over 800,000 posts so you should be able to find almost anything you want to know. Remember the search bar at the top can be your best friend for finding answers fast!

Would you do us a favor and update your profile to include your location, Thanks!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more!

If you have any questions about the forums or need any help navigating around don’t hesitate to ask or send me a PM, I am more than happy to help out!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2013)

Welcome to the SMF Family...Sounds like you have some nice toys there...JJ


----------



## sniltz (Jan 8, 2013)

to the SMF family!


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi CJay!  Glad you joined us!  You need to share those recipes!  Glad you are as hooked as we are!  Hang around and have some fun with us!


----------



## pipesdaddy (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you for sharing......


----------



## cjay (Jan 11, 2013)

WSM.jpg



__ cjay
__ Jan 11, 2013





m













smoked brisket wsm.jpg



__ cjay
__ Jan 11, 2013


















smoked turkey breast.jpg



__ cjay
__ Jan 11, 2013


















smoked turkey wings.jpg



__ cjay
__ Jan 11, 2013


















Weber Gas.jpg



__ cjay
__ Jan 11, 2013






From top my fist Weber Smokey Mountain Smoker, one of my favorites, the first smokes briskett along with the BBQ sauce, Smoked turkey breast, smoked turkey wings and my Weber Summit 550 Gas Grill.


----------

